# Sticky  Overclock's Hardware/Software & Active Vendor REP Initiative



## TheReciever

How is phaedrus not on here? Is he no longer the cm rep?

In any case it's great to have these hardware reps here with us for more direct feedback so they can give us desirable products.

As always thanks for providing the forums for us!


----------



## damric

Great now everyone start spamming them about the future of AM3+

Just kidding.

Now seriously spam these guys and they will send you free stuff!!!


----------



## RatDog

Shoggy didn't make the list?


----------



## admin

If we are missing any reps, we can definitely add them  This list will be updated as often as needed.


----------



## DaveLT

Shoggy ... Phaedrus ... Missing


----------



## ENTERPRISE

If we have members lurking who could well be part of this initiative then please do PM myself or any of the other Forum Managers and we can approach them and make them aware of what is taking place here and hopefully bring them on board  When sending a PM it would be very useful if you could let us know as to which company they are affiliated with.


----------



## coelacanth

SVC isn't Silicon Valley Computers. It's Silicon Valley Compucycle. I know because I've bought from them before.


----------



## andyroo89

Some of the reps I have clicked on to view their profiles seem to be inactive.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Some of the reps I have clicked on to view their profiles seem to be inactive.


@ENTERPRISE contacted each one to make sure they are "still around"  I am sure he can comment on that more though.

We will plan some events (like Q&As) with them as well to ensure your questions get answered


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Some of the reps I have clicked on to view their profiles seem to be inactive.


The ones on the list are to our most up to date knowledge a part of their respective company and I have had a response to the vast majority of them to confirm as such. We will periodically keep in contact with these representatives to make sure they are still active within their respective company and if they wish to carry on being a part of this initiative. If you or anyone else is trying to make contact with a REP but is not getting any response then please do contact a Forum Manager and we will look into it further. As always, people do move on and we may find at times that is the case with some on the above list, but as I say we will do our best to keep it as up to date as humanly possible


----------



## Chaython

Is it wrong to beg them for hardware? I think so


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Is it wrong to beg them for hardware? I think so


Good PR is Good PR man, cant exactly say they wouldnt receive anything in return just because its not currency lol

Dont mistake though, I understand entirely your opinion


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Some of these reps should be more active.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If we are missing any reps, we can definitely add them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list will be updated as often as needed.


VaporX from Sapphire I believe

http://www.overclock.net/t/1429534/greetings-ocn-from-sapphire

MSI Alex
http://www.overclock.net/t/919567/ask-me-anything-msi-and-nvidia-related

MSI USA which doesn't post
http://www.overclock.net/u/304907/msiusa

Chris from Be Quiet!
http://www.overclock.net/u/262755/chrisbq

Phanteks rep ? (no badge)
http://www.overclock.net/u/299526/phanteks-rep
^ They posted stuff in Hardware News and it got deleted before I remember.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1288279/hello-from-phanteks


----------



## zemco999

This is really awesome!!! Thank you Enterprise!


----------



## ccRicers

xbournex is a Bitfenix rep, he recently chimed in on one of the Prodigy build logs.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Contact _CM Phaedrus_ to ask questions about Cooler Master power supplies.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Cool, we had more Reps than I thought


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks guys I will be making all necessary additions later on this evening


----------



## EVGA-JacobF




----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*


Good to see you Sir


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*


Thanks for stopping by


----------



## davcc22

bugger noone form powercouler/tull well that jusyt sucks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> bugger noone form powercouler/tull well that jusyt sucks


Perhaps we can get them on-board in the future


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Perhaps we can get them on-board in the future


we will need to try we need some one from tull/powercouler/vtx here they are all the same people lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Perhaps we can get them on-board in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will need to try we need some one from tull/powercouler/vtx here they are all the same people lol
Click to expand...

If they show interest then we will gladly accept them


----------



## PhilWrir

Yeeee
Get-Er-Dun!


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA




----------



## CM-Patrick

For tech support, part request, & RMA related questions


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Patrick*
> 
> For tech support, part request, & RMA related questions


Many thanks for stopping by


----------



## cloppy007

I think you're missing Luciel from Lamptron.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I think you're missing Luciel from Lamptron.


Good Catch ! I have added him


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Good Catch ! I have added him


Thanks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

All You Guys Rock..


----------



## AlphaC

Galaxy rep ?
http://www.overclock.net/u/131328/galaxy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1314832/official-galaxy-rep

P.S. Any zotac rep? Sapphire should be the same business as ZOTAC (both are PcPartner) . We should push for all possible GPU vendors to be on here (so HIS/PNY/TUL - Powercolor,Club3D)


----------



## Egami

EK's missing EK_tiborrr ?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Tiborrr isn't a badged rep and doesn't want to be for some reason.


----------



## cdoublejj

no power color rep?


----------



## levontraut

sweet.

now it will be easier to find the guys.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.overclock.net/u/349064/corsair-joseph ?

He doesn't have a hardware rep badge yet


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/349064/corsair-joseph ?
> 
> He doesn't have a hardware rep badge yet


Good catch, All sorted


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> SVC isn't Silicon Valley Computers. It's Silicon Valley Compucycle. I know because I've bought from them before.


i hope not in distant future silicon valley will be known as diamond valley, i remember seeing a documentary about how diamonds can conduct electricity better than gold and could possibly make its way into
pc hardware and alike and could run cooler or was it at higher temperatures without breaking?
theres a lab that makes diamonds, they can make synthetic ones now, nvidia and amd should buy them out lol


----------



## rgrwng

i wish there was a Silverstone rep.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Thank you for this admins. Was there a Dell rep.?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Thank you for this admins. Was there a Dell rep.?


I doubt Dell would have a rep here, not really their area.

Great list though! I'm saving this thread.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

http://www.overclock.net/u/373361/brian-phanteks

Phanteks rep.


----------



## OCNKenobi

Great work, thanks for taking the initiative to put this together!


----------



## CMRajiv

I didn't make the list for Cooler Master! Please add me









Also Carter is part of Cooler Master directly and almost all the staff is from the coolermaster-usa.com page







None of the EU guys are here, but we do pass any inquiries on when needed.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Galaxy rep ?
> http://www.overclock.net/u/131328/galaxy
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314832/official-galaxy-rep
> 
> P.S. Any zotac rep? Sapphire should be the same business as ZOTAC (both are PcPartner) . We should push for all possible GPU vendors to be on here (so HIS/PNY/TUL - Powercolor,Club3D)


Galaxy rep was a great help to me and always answered me right back. He needs added. When I went looking for him I remembered AlphaC's post here but noticed it is not in the charts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

compmaster From HP Server Division Added
Galaxy from Galaxy Tech Added
CMRajiv From Cooler Master Added

Thanks guys.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

brian-phanteks @ Phanteks Added !


----------



## eclipsextreme

Thanks for putting this together. And a shout out to Corsair George for answering questions and dealing with negativity on an unreleased product at the same time. I'm grateful these guys spend time here to represent their products we use. It makes a big difference to me when considering which brands I purchase for my components.


----------



## mAs81

Is there really no active MSI rep now,since MSI Alex left???


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hi Everyone,

I am part of the product development team here at Nixeus - how do I get on this list?

Thank-you!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am part of the product development team here at Nixeus - how do I get on this list?
> 
> Thank-you!


I have added you to the list ! Thanks very much for taking part


----------



## ENTERPRISE

CM Robert  From Cooler Master has been added !

Thanks for taking part !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

CM Eric from Coolermaster has been added.

Many thanks for participating !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Torresjasonc from Corsair has been added to the Initiative.

Many thanks for taking part ! 

Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## twerk




----------



## dman811

Just noticed it, but Cold Zero is listed twice as ColdZero and Cold Zero Computers.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just noticed it, but Cold Zero is listed twice as ColdZero and Cold Zero Computers.


Good catch, I have corrected the list


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i wish there was a Silverstone rep.


http://www.overclock.net/u/294842/silverstone

of

http://www.silverstonetek.com/

he doesn't seem to be very active tho... :/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am pleased to announce that we now have Razer on board. If you need any help with anything Razer be sure to contact Razer Support


----------



## DizZz

Welcome @Razer Support!


----------



## Razer Support

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Welcome @Razer Support!


Thank you!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It gives me great pleasure to announce that we have a few new REPS added to the list.

Coolermaster:

CM Felinni

Corsair:

Corsair Dustin

CorsairJake


----------



## DaveLT

A new CM reps? Welcome!
As for corsair reps I hope they do their job. All george did in the past was damage control.


----------



## Red1776

Welcome 

And an out of the gate request.

please bring back the CM Excalibur 120mm fans my favorite rad fans of all time.


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A new CM reps? Welcome!
> As for corsair reps I hope they do their job. All george did in the past was damage control.


They have jobs here? Get paid to be on here? Wow!! I thought they were here to post suggestions and read up like the rest of us.

afaik George has (had) been on the corsair case threads several time answering questions and helping direct people to the website for service with his company.

[edit] About the CM fans I concur they are nice fans and can't figure out why they stopped making them.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A new CM reps? Welcome!
> As for corsair reps I hope they do their job. All george did in the past was damage control.


George (and Jacob from EVGA) have been the most helpful and active reps here in my opinion. They have consistently taken opinions for future products and have been around to help out.


----------



## abirli

i wanna be a hardware reps how do i apply?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> We're thrilled to have many representatives from companies in our industry participating within the forums. We ask that representatives keep the following information in mind when posting:
> 
> Any representative from a relevant company may request a complimentary badge identifying them as a "Hardware Rep" or "Vendor Rep" within the forums. These complimentary accounts may be used to assist community members with support issues, but should not be used for any advertising or sales activity.
> 
> Paid sponsorship programs (Manufacturer Forums, Vendor Partner Forums, or access to the Sponsor Press Releases forum) are available to provide a place for sponsors to share commercial content and interact directly with community members to advertise product and drive sales. Manufacturer and Vendor forums may also be used as a support resource, for product feedback, focus groups, etc.
> 
> All representatives (both complimentary and paid sponsors) should limit their posting activity outside of sponsor-specific forum areas to reactive support only. Reps are welcome and encouraged to jump into discussions to address user support issues, provide direct answers to user questions on products or service, etc - but should not be making efforts to create discussion about their company's specific products where there was not any or otherwise drive sales from standard forum threads.
> 
> For more general information, please contact Chipp (Overclock.net General Manager) or send email to [email protected]
> 
> To request a complimentary badge, please contact ENTERPRISE (Overclock.net Forum Manager)
> 
> To discuss available options for Manufacturer Forums, Vendor Partner Forums, or Sponsor Press Release forum access, please contact our sales team via the following form: http://www.overclock.net/advertise


http://www.overclock.net/a/posting-guidelines-for-hardware-vendor-and-manufacturer-reps


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> They have jobs here? Get paid to be on here? Wow!! I thought they were here to post suggestions and read up like the rest of us.
> 
> afaik George has (had) been on the corsair case threads several time answering questions and helping direct people to the website for service with his company.
> 
> [edit] About the CM fans I concur they are nice fans and can't figure out why they stopped making them.


I wasn't implying that at all. When I say do their job i mean do their job as a rep and not just do damage control like they did with corsair threads. And even posts ... I remember one guy who was ordered to take his thread down by george despite him being genuinely screwed by Corsair RMA. Quality service I say.







*cough*

They stopped making them because they are rubbish. The frame absolutely ejected all airflow once it ever sees like a _*I don't know*_, heatsink! I know this because I have them


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I wasn't implying that at all. When I say do their job i mean do their job as a rep and not just do damage control like they did with corsair threads. And even posts ... I remember one guy who was ordered to take his thread down by george despite him being genuinely screwed by Corsair RMA. Quality service I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> They stopped making them because they are rubbish. The frame absolutely ejected all airflow once it ever sees like a _*I don't know*_, heatsink! I know this because I have them


Gotcha







The sides look like the enermax cluster advance fans with more open space on the sides, so yeah I can see that now. But they look so good.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> They have jobs here? Get paid to be on here? Wow!! I thought they were here to post suggestions and read up like the rest of us.
> 
> afaik George has (had) been on the corsair case threads several time answering questions and helping direct people to the website for service with his company.
> 
> [edit] About the CM fans I concur they are nice fans and can't figure out why they stopped making them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't implying that at all. When I say do their job i mean do their job as a rep and not just do damage control like they did with corsair threads. And even posts ... I remember one guy who was ordered to take his thread down by george despite him being genuinely screwed by Corsair RMA. Quality service I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> They stopped making them because they are rubbish. The frame absolutely ejected all airflow once it ever sees like a *I don't know*, heatsink! I know this because I have them
Click to expand...

 They move more air through 10-12 FPI rads in pull than any comparable fan that does not go beyond my decibel level that I have used (and I tried a great many)

The corresponding temp results bare this out.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> They have jobs here? Get paid to be on here? Wow!! I thought they were here to post suggestions and read up like the rest of us.
> 
> afaik George has (had) been on the corsair case threads several time answering questions and helping direct people to the website for service with his company.
> 
> [edit] About the CM fans I concur they are nice fans and can't figure out why they stopped making them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't implying that at all. When I say do their job i mean do their job as a rep and not just do damage control like they did with corsair threads. And even posts ... I remember one guy who was ordered to take his thread down by george despite him being genuinely screwed by Corsair RMA. Quality service I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> They stopped making them because they are rubbish. The frame absolutely ejected all airflow once it ever sees like a *I don't know*, heatsink! I know this because I have them
Click to expand...

 They move more air through 10-12 FPI rads in pull than any comparable fan that does not go beyond my decibel level that I have used (and I tried a great many)

The corresponding temp results bare this out.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They move more air through 10-12 FPI rads in pull than any comparable fan that does not go beyond my decibel level that I have used (and I tried a great many)
> The corresponding temp results bare this out.


Nope, on my rads and heatsinks I barely have any airflow out on the other side and besides it's far louder than my own deltas that I use on my rig.
In short I'm glad they discontinued it, it's a POS.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They move more air through 10-12 FPI rads in pull than any comparable fan that does not go beyond my decibel level that I have used (and I tried a great many)
> The corresponding temp results bare this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, on my rads and heatsinks I barely have any airflow out on the other side and besides it's far louder than my own deltas that I use on my rig.
> In short I'm glad they discontinued it, it's a POS.
Click to expand...

well I can't imagine what the difference would be between what you are doing with them, (unless you are using a much higher FPI rad than I am) but I am including a video in my project that will illustrate the amount of air the Excaliburs are moving through my rads.

What model Deltas BTW?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well I can't imagine what the difference would be between what you are doing with them, (unless you are using a much higher FPI rad than I am) but I am including a video in my project that will illustrate the amount of air the Excaliburs are moving through my rads.
> 
> What model Deltas BTW?


AFB1212H at full speed.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am pleased to announce that CorsairJames has joined us from Corsair.


----------



## VSG

About time too


----------



## DizZz

Welcome @CorsairJames!


----------



## CorsairJames

Hi all! Thanks for the warm greetings! Never hesitate to ask me anything, publicly or privately!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairJames*
> 
> Hi all! Thanks for the warm greetings! Never hesitate to ask me anything, publicly or privately!


Just get ready for PMs asking for free RGB K70s now


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairJames*
> 
> Hi all! Thanks for the warm greetings! Never hesitate to ask me anything, publicly or privately!


Hey it's a new Corsair man! Hello!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

STEIGERDYNAMICS from http://www.steigerdynamics.com/ has joined us !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all !

Please welcome akira749 as a new REP from EK Waterblocks


----------



## VSG

About time this became official! Welcome Akira


----------



## dman811

Congrats akira! I'll have a PM ready for you soon, as I had one going with derick previously.


----------



## DizZz

Welcome!


----------



## akira749

Thanks guys!


----------



## TheReciever

Friendly bump for awareness


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome TechpumpkinWD who joins us from Western Digital !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @TechpumpkinWD !!
about time we had a HDD rep


----------



## TheReciever

Wow an hdd rep? About time we had one around here lol

Welcome to the party!


----------



## DizZz

Welcome!


----------



## Cybertox

*bcoololz* claims to be a Thermaltake representative, could someone confirm that?


----------



## TechpumpkinWD

Hello all and thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *bcoololz* claims to be a Thermaltake representative, could someone confirm that?


I will take a look 

It also gives me pleasure to announce that Silicon Lottery joins us from Silicon Lottery !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Pleased to announce that bcoololz has joined us from Thermaltake


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Is the XFX Hardware Rep Up to date? Trying to get in touch with one for the past 2 days & no dice. My card died & trying to get an RMA.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Is the XFX Hardware Rep Up to date? Trying to get in touch with one for the past 2 days & no dice. My card died & trying to get an RMA.


Generally speaking we do not make sure they are up to date. All the REPS on the list are volunteers and are as active as they can be, newer ones do come a long however, sometimes replacing older ones but the list is up to date as it stands currently.

I would advise that you carry out your RMA through standard channels


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome AntecJustin who joins us from...well Antec lol.

Welcome !


----------



## TheReciever

Welcome to the forums! Hopefully we can see you around in the PSU forums


----------



## akira749

Welcome here Justin!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please to announce that Corsair Roland joins us from Corsair. Welcome !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome ksmejkal from Horizon Datasys !


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please welcome ksmejkal
> from Horizon Dayasys !


Do you mean Horizon Datasys?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please welcome ksmejkal
> from Horizon Dayasys !
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Horizon Datasys?
Click to expand...

Indeed I did !


----------



## Shoggy

Aquatuning is also here now: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554392/aquatuning-vendor-reps-now-on-ocn

Should be added to the list.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoggy*
> 
> Aquatuning is also here now: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554392/aquatuning-vendor-reps-now-on-ocn
> 
> Should be added to the list.


Welcome here!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am pleased to announce that Aqua Tuning has now joined us in a Vendor Rep role here on OCN. Please see their details below. Please join me in welcoming them to the community !


*Aqua Tuning*AT-pascalhttp://www.aquatuning.co.uk/ UK Customer Support AT-Nathanael CEO AT-Andi USA/EU Customer Support AT-Eduard EU Customer Support


----------



## VSG

Enterprise, there's also @d3t0n8 from Hardware Labs.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Enterprise, there's also @d3t0n8 from Hardware Labs.


Thanks









I will enquire


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming In Win Insight from *In Win* !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @In Win Insight !!
I bet you have already seen a lot of cool In Win builds here


----------



## Niteowl71

No Thermalright Rep? Love to see a Thermalright Rep. on here great heatsinks for budget builders.


----------



## alancsalt

Welcome @In Win Insight !!

Got a D-Frame myself.


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @In Win Insight


----------



## In Win Insight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Welcome @In Win Insight !!
> I bet you have already seen a lot of cool In Win builds here


We have and are quite impressed! Modding is truly an art form and viewing our customers taking it to the next level is quite a treat.


----------



## In Win Insight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Welcome @In Win Insight !!
> 
> Got a D-Frame myself.


Thank you for your warm welcome! Glad to see that you have one of our signature products. I sincerely hope that you are enjoying it.


----------



## In Win Insight

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! It is very much appreciated! Thank you especially Enterprise for making it all happen.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In Win Insight*
> 
> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! It is very much appreciated! Thank you especially Enterprise for making it all happen.


Always a pleasure to bring the community together with their favorite manufacturers


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming MightyMiroWD who joins us from Western Digital !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome MightyMiroWD








Just in time as I bought a 2,5" HDD WD Black for my netbook , lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It pleases me to announce that we have a further REP from XFX. Please join me in welcoming XFX Support.


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @XFX Support!!


----------



## Arizonian

Nice to have hardware reps join the OCN community. Welcome board.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It pleases me to announce that we have a further REP from XFX. Please join me in welcoming XFX Support.


Hello and welcome!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming Dango who is representing Swiftech.

Welcome !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @Dango !!
You'll definitely see a lot of love here


----------



## Arizonian

Definitely welcome to OCN


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming Dango who is representing Swiftech.
> 
> Welcome !


Welcome!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming Dango who is representing Swiftech.
> 
> Welcome !


Welcome to OCN, Dango, good to have you here.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Nice! Now I don't have to keep searching for "XXXXXXXXX brand representative overclock.net" every damn time.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming HyperX-Felinni from Kingston !


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming HyperX-Felinni from Kingston !


Welcome! On a side-note, any plans to add some text below reps to say what company they're with? Some reps are ambiguous as they don't have their affiliation in their name, forum title, or avatar.


----------



## dman811

Welcome!


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Welcome! On a side-note, any plans to add some text below reps to say what company they're with? Some reps are ambiguous as they don't have their affiliation in their name, forum title, or avatar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming HyperX-Felinni from Kingston !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome!


Thank you gents! Nice to be back!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming HyperX-Felinni from Kingston !
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! On a side-note, any plans to add some text below reps to say what company they're with? Some reps are ambiguous as they don't have their affiliation in their name, forum title, or avatar.
Click to expand...

It States on the Table to the left


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @HyperX-Felinni!!!


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Welcome here @HyperX-Felinni!!!


hi @Akira749! Thank you for the warm welcome. Those EK SSD water blocks look nifty! Maybe one day we can test one on a Hyper-X product


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperX-Felinni*
> 
> hi @Akira749! Thank you for the warm welcome. Those EK SSD water blocks look nifty! Maybe one day we can test one on a Hyper-X product


That would be nice


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming HyperX-Felinni from Kingston !


Yes, welcome. Nice to have you aboard. I already saw your at work with our members providing great customer care in the *Memory* section.


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes, welcome. Nice to have you aboard. I already saw your at work with our members providing great customer care in the *Memory* section.


Thank you @Arizonian! Glad to be of assistance


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming *Spotswood* from Spotswood Computer Cases


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming *Spotswood* from Spotswood Computer Cases


Welcome!


----------



## akira749

@Spotswood welcome!!


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming *Spotswood* from Spotswood Computer Cases


Welcome aboard @Spotswood!


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Welcome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> @Spotswood welcome!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperX-Felinni*
> 
> Welcome aboard @Spotswood!


Happy to be here!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming *Spotswood* from Spotswood Computer Cases


Welcome Spotswood!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming from HyperX-Chris Kingston !


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @HyperX-Chris!!!


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming from HyperX-Chris Kingston !


W00t w00t! Official! @HyperX-Chris


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming vanadium who joins us from EKWB


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming vanadium who joins us from EKWB


Welcome @vanadium!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming vanadium who joins us from EKWB


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @vanadium







!!!!!


----------



## vanadium

thanks, glad to be here


----------



## timerwin63

This thread is consistently updated, correct? The ASRock rep seems to have been inactive for quite some time now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming Watercool-Jacob from Watercool.de


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming Watercool-Jacob from Watercool.de


*Jakob, and woooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Never bought a Watercool product before but I'm probably going to get the MO-RA3 at some point. Thing looks glorious.

Welcome @Watercool-Jakob!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> *Jakob, and woooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Never bought a Watercool product before but I'm probably going to get the MO-RA3 at some point. Thing looks glorious.
> 
> Welcome @Watercool-Jakob!


Definitely does! Got a stainless steel version in with a bunch of accessories here undergoing testing.

Welcome Jakob, say hi to Christian for me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming from bluestreakpc BlueStreakPC.


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming Watercool-Jacob from Watercool.de


Oops, totally missed this. Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm starting to make myself a home here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> *Jakob, and woooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Never bought a Watercool product before but I'm probably going to get the MO-RA3 at some point. Thing looks glorious.
> 
> Welcome @Watercool-Jakob!


Hey, thank you







Yeah, I greedily gazed at a Mo-Ra for two years, too. Then, I threw all other stuff out, got the monster - and am happy as a snowflake right now







And now I'm even working for this company, makes the decision even better









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Definitely does! Got a stainless steel version in with a bunch of accessories here undergoing testing.
> 
> Welcome Jakob, say hi to Christian for me


Oh, will you publish said test? Would you please give me a heads up when it's done? We're always curious to find out how the community likes our products. And often enough, people from outside find small imperfections, which obiously helps us improving our products!

Sure thing, will do.


----------



## VSG

I will, but not here due to the forum terms of service. I will send you the link when done via email, or via Christian.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Definitely does! Got a stainless steel version in with a bunch of accessories here undergoing testing.
> 
> Welcome Jakob, say hi to Christian for me


This is great news!

And yes, welcome to the forums Watercool-Jakob!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watercool-Jakob*
> 
> Oops, totally missed this. Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm starting to make myself a home here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I greedily gazed at a Mo-Ra for two years, too. Then, I threw all other stuff out, got the monster - and am happy as a snowflake right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm even working for this company, makes the decision even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, will you publish said test? Would you please give me a heads up when it's done? We're always curious to find out how the community likes our products. And often enough, people from outside find small imperfections, which obiously helps us improving our products!
> 
> Sure thing, will do.


Hah, funny how the same day I decide to buy a MO-RA3 420, you end up replying to my post and having the email notification sent to me







I just thought it was funny timing.

I was never really big into Watercool as a company. When I first started watercooling and getting into it, EK seemed like the best bet to go with since they had (have?) the most support (forum wise). I thought the designs were much better too until just recently I saw a build that used all Watercool parts and hot damn, I think it's the most slick build I've ever seen. The metallic grey color of the blocks with the black chassis/rads/mobo was just awesome. Got me hyped up to buy the MO-RA3 and I can't wait to buy more Watercool parts in the future.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming from VelocityMicroVA Velocity Micro !


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming from VelocityMicroVA Velocity Micro !


Hey ya!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming GBT-MatthewH who joins us for Gigabyte !


----------



## Watercool-Jakob

Woah, now there are reps from every company in my rig present in this thread







I basically could have built my PC straight outta this thread, so to say









Hi Mathew


----------



## akira749

Hi @GBT-MatthewH!! Welcome here! It's good to have a Gigabyte rep here


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Hey all. Good to be here


----------



## VSG

Welcome


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming cm-kevin from Cooler Master !

Welcome to the initiative


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming cm-kevin from Cooler Master !
> 
> Welcome to the initiative


Welcome! @CM-Kevin Give @CM-Patrick a high five for me


----------



## VSG

Welcome Kevin, say hi to Alfredo for me if you work in the same office


----------



## CM-Kevin

Hey guys,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll let Alfredo know you said what's up. He sits right next to me


----------



## Jedson3614

Yes ditto, glad to see a hardware vendor from Coolermaster back. Hey Alfredo. Can't wait to send you those reviews. Should be getting units today.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM-Kevin*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll let Alfredo know you said what's up. He sits right next to me


Cool, thanks. He probably doesn't know who "geggeg" is, but he should remember Varun


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @CM-Kevin!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Welcome guys!


----------



## CM-Kevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Cool, thanks. He probably doesn't know who "geggeg" is, but he should remember Varun


Exactly! I showed him your previous post and he didn't recognize your name. After seeing you were from Houston though, he knew exactly who you were


----------



## VSG

That's a bit scary but I'll take it


----------



## kcuestag

Welcome guys!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @Carla CL from Case Labs.


----------



## VSG

Welcome back


----------



## akira749

Welcome here Carla


----------



## Mega Man

just wondering, why do some have hardware rep badges and others dont ?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming from Logitech @eShrew


----------



## VSG

Welcome


----------



## akira749

Welcome!!


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome. Please. Being Logitech back to the front of the game. There was a time where I would only buy Logitech. Now I refuse to buy them


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @CableMod from CableMod


----------



## Spotswood

Welcome.


----------



## Duality92

Hi


----------



## VSG

About time


----------



## akira749

Awesome!! Welcome here @CableMod


----------



## CableMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Awesome!! Welcome here @CableMod


thank you!


----------



## Mega Man

Nice to have you


----------



## Darius Silver

Is this list up to date? (No Powercolor rep?)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Is this list up to date? (No Powercolor rep?)


The list is indeed up to date. As far ae im aware we do not have any powercolor reps among our membership.


----------



## Mega Man

We may have some active, just not paid up to have the "rep" logo


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> We may have some active, just not paid up to have the "rep" logo


Its free.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Its free.


@d3t0n8 is a Hardware Labs rep.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> We may have some active, just not paid up to have the "rep" logo
> 
> 
> 
> Its free.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We have both free and paid programs
Quote:


> Any representative from a relevant company may request a complimentary badge identifying them as a "Hardware Rep" or "Vendor Rep" within the forums. These complimentary accounts may be used to assist community members with support issues, but should not be used for any advertising or sales activity.
> 
> Paid sponsorship programs (Manufacturer Forums, Vendor Partner Forums, or access to the Sponsor Press Releases forum) are available to provide a place for sponsors to share commercial content and interact directly with community members to advertise product and drive sales. Manufacturer and Vendor forums may also be used as a support resource, for product feedback, focus groups, etc.


http://www.overclock.net/a/posting-guidelines-for-hardware-vendor-and-manufacturer-reps

The majority of reps here are on the free program.


----------



## Darius Silver

Thx for the reply Enterprise. I thought I had talked to one here, but after looking through my post history it turns out I'm crazy XD

And much appreciation for the hardware reps on here. It is nice to be able to chat with someone on a site such as this versus the comparatively impersonable email.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Is this list up to date? (No Powercolor rep?)


The list is indeed up to date. As far ae im aware we do not have any powercolor reps among our membership.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Thx for the reply Enterprise. I thought I had talked to one here, but after looking through my post history it turns out I'm crazy XD
> 
> And much appreciation for the hardware reps on here. It is nice to be able to chat with someone on a site such as this versus the comparatively impersonable email.


No problem. We encourage REPS to come forward and be part of the initiative and all those I have approached have come on board which is great. If anyone knows of any REPS that have joined OCN then please do send me a PM and I can speak with them


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome GSKILL SUPPORT from GSKILL


----------



## mAs81

Welcome!


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## akira749

Welcome @GSKILL SUPPORT


----------



## GSKILL SUPPORT

Hello! Glad to be here. Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to contributing and assisting any way we can.

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSKILL SUPPORT*
> 
> Hello! Glad to be here. Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to contributing and assisting any way we can.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!


Welcome!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSKILL SUPPORT*
> 
> Hello! Glad to be here. Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to contributing and assisting any way we can.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!


Welcome!

Most of my PC/Mac ram upgrades are G-Skill. Thank-you!


----------



## VSG

I haven't had the pleasure of checking out a G.Skill product yet, although I keep hearing good things so it may not be long.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSKILL SUPPORT*
> 
> Hello! Glad to be here. Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to contributing and assisting any way we can.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!


O: welcome @!!~


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming ROCCATStudios from ROCCAT.


----------



## VSG

Welcome, I still have my Roccat Ryos MK Pro, Kone XTD and Alumic here although they have been phased out by others recently. Good luck for 2017 with your Owl-eye sensor!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please also congratulate one of our existing member B NEGATIVE who has joined the EK Team


----------



## mAs81

Congrats B NEGATIVE , keep up the stellar work


----------



## VSG

About time it became official


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming ROCCATStudios from ROCCAT.


Welcome !!! I gotta say roccat really surprised me. The quality has been amazing.

Although some say you have soccer issues I have none (on my tyon, soon I will be getting a nyth)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please also congratulate one of our existing member B NEGATIVE who has joined the EK Team


@B NEGATIVE Congrats, we may not agree on much but I hope you know I do respect you, and wish you the best in all you do


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming ROCCATStudios from ROCCAT.


Welcome. See you around the mice threads.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

Please join me in welcoming @DreamMachines who joines us from DreamMachines who bring us those awesome pro mice we all like


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @DreamMachines , thank you for the generous giveaway too


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @DreamMachines
> who joines us from DreamMachines who bring us those awesome pro mice we all like


Our members appreciate DM's generous giveaways. The'yve already nested in our mice section. Welcome


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @BeatrixFF who has joined the initiative from Unigine


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @BeatrixFF
> who has joined the initiative from Unigine


Niiiiiiiiice, welcome to OCN!


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @BeatrixFF







Nice to have you here


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome @AAJoe who joins us from Antlion Audio.


----------



## VSG

Welcome.


----------



## AAJoe

Howdy folks,

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions or need any support about ModMic or other Antlion products. As the director of marketing one of our core values I helped develop was simply being present and replying to our users, no matter if they have good things or bad things to say (hopefully good of course).

Or drop me a line if you want to play some games







I've been playing a lot of Altas Reactor and Mechwarrior Online lately!

... I mean working. Working is what I do. Nothing more.


----------



## mAs81

Lol , welcome @AAJoe


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I playfully use the line "just showcasing our product to potential customers" if asked why I'm gaming when I'm supposed to be working. It doesn't work in my current job, but it sure did at quite a few others ^_^

And nice, a rep from Antlion, welcome to OCN!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Welcome every one!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @MAINFrameDave from MAINFrame Customs !


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @MAINFrameDave
> from MAINFrame Customs !


Welcome here!!


----------



## MAINFrameDave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @MAINFrameDave
> from MAINFrame Customs !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Welcome here!!


Thank you! It is great to be here!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAINFrameDave*
> 
> Thank you! It is great to be here!


Awesome buddy, Great to have ya!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @Jonsbo USA from Jonsbo !


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## mAs81

Welcome to OCN , there are some awesome builds here in your cases


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @Jonsbo USA!!!

Your MOD01 case is amazing!









I wish I had the possibility to have worked with one but it's nowhere to be found in Canada...


----------



## Bykski USA

Hello @Akira749

Thank you and we appreciate the kind words. FIY we will be shipping to Canada







Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsbo USA*
> 
> Hello @Akira749
> 
> Thank you and we appreciate the kind words. FIY we will be shipping to Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions!


Oh!! This is interesting!!! I'll let you know!


----------



## Bykski USA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Oh!! This is interesting!!! I'll let you know!


@Akira749 I am sure our MOD1 with your liquid cooling setup will be absolutely amazing!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsbo USA*
> 
> @Akira749 I am sure our MOD1 with your liquid cooling setup will be absolutely amazing!


Agreed


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsbo USA*
> 
> Hello @akira749
> 
> Thank you and we appreciate the kind words. FIY we will be shipping to Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions!


welcome... what about the us ????


----------



## Bykski USA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome... what about the us ????


Hello @Mega Man Our HQ and warehouse is situated in the USA, so we will definitely be shipping to the USA


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @ANSZ to OCN as our latest Hardware REP


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @ANSZ , nice to have someone from Gigabyte around also


----------



## akira749

Welcome here @ANSZ!!


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## ANSZ

Thanks everyone! Glad to be here


----------



## Mega Man

wait, gigabyte joined !!!!! welcome !


----------



## saint19

Welcome aboard @ANSZ


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @Gary-ASUS who joins us from....well Asus !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome aboard @Gary-ASUS , glad to have you here on the forum


----------



## Mega Man

welcome ! always nice to have more asus reps. !!~


----------



## mouacyk

Welcome to our humble abode


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @PPCs-Matt from Performance-PCs.com


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @PPCs-Matt
> from Performance-PCs.com


Thanks for having me Enterprise, and everyone else here at OCN! I'm here to answer all your questions related to PPCs!


----------



## Jedson3614

Welcome!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPCs-Matt*
> 
> Thanks for having me Enterprise, and everyone else here at OCN! I'm here to answer all your questions related to PPCs!


Hey Matt, welcome to OCN. Say hi to Hank from me


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Matt, welcome to OCN. Say hi to Hank from me


Hey there! Just sent him an email


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPCs-Matt*
> 
> Hey there! Just sent him an email


Oh man sorry for the trouble, I would have just said that to him on Facebook if I knew you weren't actually going to say it the next time you met him in person or similar.


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Haha its no trouble man! I actually live in MN l0l...I have never met Hank in person







Someday soon hopefully!


----------



## bluedevil

Welcome Matt, you need to show us your rig.


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Welcome Matt, you need to show us your rig.


Here ya go!

http://imgur.com/a/lsq7p


----------



## Mega Man

First welcome great to have you.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPCs-Matt*
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/lsq7p


Looks pretty good! Reminds me of BLUEDEVIL.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @PPCs-Matt
> from Performance-PCs.com


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPCs-Matt*
> 
> Thanks for having me Enterprise, and everyone else here at OCN! I'm here to answer all your questions related to PPCs!


Welcome here Matt!!

I started to see you on Reddit too recently.


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Welcome here Matt!!
> 
> I started to see you on Reddit too recently.


Hey Akira! Glad to meet another Rep, and an EK rep at that! Love your gear, I have some in my personal rig!

Haha yea Hank has me getting PPCs name out everywhere he can!


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Looks pretty good! Reminds me of BLUEDEVIL.


Dang! Thats a sick loop! And it doesnt look like you had much room to work with haha, some great bends you did to make it all work







And I'm always a sucker for a nickel plexi GPU block in full view!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPCs-Matt*
> 
> Dang! Thats a sick loop! And it doesnt look like you had much room to work with haha, some great bends you did to make it all work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm always a sucker for a nickel plexi GPU block in full view!


Lol thanks. Yeah I didn't have much room, but alot of planning went into it. Too bad I am gonna tear it apart for another project very soon!


----------



## PPCs-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Lol thanks. Yeah I didn't have much room, but alot of planning went into it. Too bad I am gonna tear it apart for another project very soon!


That's how it goes sometimes, but at least you get to do a new build! Hope it goes well, and have fun!


----------



## BWG

Welcome.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all, please join me in welcoming @bitsum from Bitsum


----------



## bitsum

Thank you Enterprise! This is a great community, and I am confident we'll have a good relationship. I wish I'd stumbled upon this site earlier.

To anyone: Feel free to ask anything, or if you need anything let me know - I'll always answer in the most honest and helpful way I can.


----------



## VSG

Welcome! To be frank, this was the first I heard of your company but that did prompt me to check it out further.


----------



## bitsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Welcome! To be frank, this was the first I heard of your company but that did prompt me to check it out further.


Definitely my marketing budget does not allow for much advertisement, and - well - it takes money to have some real influence. I would need, for instance, a marketing director to really spend time cultivating relationships. That said, I feel like a breakthrough could happen at any time, and I've survived the last 20 years in business, so am sure it'll be fine even if I am never rich.

Right now I am pushing out more pure freeware to help bring traffic. You'll see the fruits of this soon. I intend for most of it to be open source.

A lot of users expect software for free, which does make it hard to generate revenue. However, when you take a closer look at a lot of the freeware in the Windows ecosystem, you see some ugly things.

First, as we all have seen, the dreaded installer bundle. Sure, a clever user, if he is careful, can hopefully click the right checkboxes to not install some crap along with the intended software, but it is deceitful in my mind. You are pushing really bad adware type software on the user that they didn't ask for! Fortunately this is starting to die, at least I hope.

Second, we see a download page full of 'Download Now' buttons. Now, again, a clever person who has time can find the right one, but it is *real* easy to pick the wrong one. Then the user, again, gets some crapware they never asked for. Meanwhile, the freeware author is compensated for the ad. These may be a a large malware vector tbh, though I don't have data to support that hypothesis.

I prefer it 'straight-up'. Like, look, all this is free, but if you want more, please buy the Pro Edition. So, that is my philosophy in a nutshell, not that anybody asked







. Of course, I accept that some users will never pay for software, which is why I run a lot of promotions to help free users get legitimate (limited update term) licenses, as an alternative to taking the malware risk inherent in any crack or keygen (and, yes, there is a risk, no matter how much you wish to believe in your source or security software .. it is *definitely* one of the largest malware vectors).


----------



## VSG

I like everything you said, and wish you the best! I'll check in from time to time to see how things are


----------



## saint19

Welcome aboard Bitsum...


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome, I found it funny about users wanting free software. Not false but it made chuckle. My issue currently is windows 10. It is getting worse, they are advertising to me! If they gave it to me, fine, butt this is rediculas, I paid for this! But I digress.... welcome, and thanks for taking the time


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Welcome, I found it funny about users wanting free software. Not false but it made chuckle. My issue currently is windows 10. It is getting worse, they are advertising to me! If they gave it to me, fine, butt this is rediculas, I paid for this! But I digress.... welcome, and thanks for taking the time


I agree but it is due to the fact they moved from a singular platform to service ecosystem. I do not agree with the advertising and that you have to take a few extra steps to remove all the ads and bloatware but one saving grace is that Windows 10 as an OS IMHO is great.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @Burson from Burson Audio.


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## bitsum

Welcome Burson!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome ! please make my ears bleed !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @FinalMouse and @FinalmouseJude from Finalmouse !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome to OCN @FinalMouse , @FinalmouseJude


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @FinalMouse
> and @FinalmouseJude
> from Finalmouse !


Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## VSG

Wasn't Jude already a member here?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wasn't Jude already a member here?


Quote:


> Forum Post Count: 332
> 
> Join Date: 12/23/14


I'd say yes.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @bst from Ninox.

Welcome to OCN !


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @bst
> from Ninox.
> 
> Welcome to OCN !


Been reading about *the Venator on OCN*. I might need to put my hand on one see how it feels.

Welcome to OCN as hardware rep, see you in the mouse section.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We have another Corsair REP who has decided to join us !, please welcome @Corsair Nick from Corsair.


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @Corsair Nick great to have you here


----------



## Mega Man

yay ?... errrm yay!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome Bykski USA coming from Bykski USA.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Please welcome Bykski USA coming from Bykski USA.


Nice! Welcome.


----------



## saint19

Welcome to OCN @Bykski USA


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome, Can you please tell us how your company got started?


----------



## VSG

Seeing as how he was Jonsbo's rep until recently..

Edit: That helped identify everything. The rep above manages Nvito Tech, who are the North American distributor for Bykski and in turn also manage https://bykskiusa.com/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @ViotekUSA from Viotek.


----------



## ViotekUSA

Thank You ALL!

We appreciate the community here at overclock.net and look forward to this new communication channel!

If you have any Support questions I am available!

If you have any questions, issues, or suggestions please email us at [email protected] !

You can ALSO speak with a representative LIVE with live-chat at Viotek.com !!

-Viotek Support
[email protected]


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome


----------



## VSG

Welcome!


----------



## bluedevil

Welcome!!







. OCN YouTube Manager here! ?


----------



## Jedson3614

Welcome, I am the sites industry ambassador and social media manager. If you would like anything reviewed here on OCN please let me know.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @CougarGaming from Cougar Gaming to the community !


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @CougarGaming , great to have you here


----------



## Mega Man

Wow, congrats


----------



## bluedevil

Welcome @CougarGaming !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please join me in welcoming @OptimusWC from Optimus Water Cooling.


----------



## BWG

Welcome!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome @Travis-CL who joins us from Case Labs !


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome!


----------



## Aenra

I've pestered Travis via email after i ordered my S8, he was very helpful. Well come


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please welcome *CM_ Harry* From CoolerMaster


----------



## mAs81

Welcome @CM_ Harry , glad to have you here :thumb:


----------



## CM_Harry

Hello hello, happy to be here!


----------



## bluedevil

Welcome @CM_Harry!


----------



## Bill Owen

Thank you for the invitation guys!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

OP UPDATED.


----------



## mongoled

Any Alphacool rep ???


----------



## ENTERPRISE

mongoled said:


> Any Alphacool rep ???


Not that I know of.


----------

